# will a police caution stop me from entering the US?



## UKlady (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi

I have applied for my waver visa through ESTA online and it has been approved.... i checked no to the have you ever been arrested question then later remembered that i actually had 8 years ago....i received a caution (aged 18) for possessing a class b drug-cannabis. It also says that approval doesnt mean entry or words to that effect hence the worry!
I havent been arrested since and it is the only thing on my record.
I dont have time to go and get a full visitors visa before my flight-i phoned the US embassy (but didnt give my name) and asked for times-they said it would take around 30 days all in and i leave the UK in 21 days!!
Please can anyone advise if they have also travelled into LAX with a caution on their record and the outcome-im stressing big time here!
Thank you for reading this-i will be eagerly awaiting your replies


----------



## trashpony (Sep 29, 2010)

Read the 1,500 other threads on this subject . I have a conviction for cannabis possession and lived there for a couple of years 

Welcome - please stay and don't just fuck off after you've got your question answered. TIA.


----------



## strung out (Sep 29, 2010)

you'll probably be ok, but be prepared to be sent back because if they want to be cunts then they will be.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 29, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Read the 1,500 other threads on this subject .



This - It has been done more than enough times now!


----------



## paolo (Sep 29, 2010)

The can only decide to send you back based on the caution if they know about it.

I don't believe US immigration has access to that data.

(if I'm correct, then strung out's comment is misleading and irrelevent)


----------



## UKlady (Sep 29, 2010)

lol i did look for other threads but could only find one for a juvenile caution for possession of a class a.....im still finding my way around this site.
Im glad you got in ok....did you just answer no to everything?

I will stay-there look to be some good threads on here


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 29, 2010)

pogofish said:


> This - It has been done more than enough times now!



Be fair - she's (almost certainly) new and given her difficulty posting this thread, I reckon the search function might be a mountain too high.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2010)

UKlady said:


> lol i did look for other threads but could only find one for a juvenile caution for possession of a class a.....im still finding my way around this site.
> Im glad you got in ok....did you just answer no to everything?
> 
> I will stay-there look to be some good threads on here


I've known a lot of people get into the States with all sorts of dodgy records so I think you'll be fine.

Just don't - whatever you do - admit to it when you're filling in the green form! Oh, and don't say that you were a member of the Nazi party either.


----------



## strung out (Sep 29, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> The can only decide to send you back based on the caution if they know about it.
> 
> I don't believe US immigration has access to that data.
> 
> (if I'm correct, then strung out's comment is misleading and irrelevent)


 
well exactly, hence my comment that she'll probably be fine. with a caution they can send you back, so be prepared for it, no matter how unlikely that might be.


----------



## UKlady (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Steel Icarus  i have only been registered a few hours and am finding navigation on here difficult-probably heightened by my already stressed state! I will get to grips with the site eventually im sure....hey i have no worked out how to start a thread thats got to be a good start lol

Thanks again for everybodys inputs....i aprieciate your patience ('s) with my repeated (sorry) post....your replies will help me to believe this trip is still possible and worth boarding for in 21 days!


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2010)

Where are you headed to in the US, by the way?


----------



## Geri (Sep 29, 2010)

My friend went there with convictions for attempted robbery and drug dealing, both of which he served 4 years in prison for. If they let him in they will let anyone in, I'm sure.


----------



## UKlady (Sep 29, 2010)

editor said:


> Where are you headed to in the US, by the way?



Im going to Koreatown in LA to visit a friend


----------



## trashpony (Sep 29, 2010)

She's flying into LAX so I imagine none of your fave bits 

If you declare it, you're probably sunk, if you lie, they won't find out. My conviction is long spent but I go to the US every few years, lie on the form and I've never had any trouble 

And I hope you come back and tell us about your trip


----------



## UKlady (Sep 29, 2010)

Geri said:


> My friend went there with convictions for attempted robbery and drug dealing, both of which he served 4 years in prison for. If they let him in they will let anyone in, I'm sure.




 i def havent ventured that far into the world of crime lol....do you know if he went on the visa waver program?


----------



## Geri (Sep 29, 2010)

UKlady said:


> i def havent ventured that far into the world of crime lol....do you know if he went on the visa waver program?


 
I dunno, it was in 2001. I have suspicions he may have used a false passport. He was there when 9/11 happened and I was worried he might not get out!


----------



## UKlady (Sep 29, 2010)

trashpony said:


> She's flying into LAX so I imagine none of your fave bits
> 
> If you declare it, you're probably sunk, if you lie, they won't find out. My conviction is long spent but I go to the US every few years, lie on the form and I've never had any trouble
> 
> And I hope you come back and tell us about your trip


 
I promise i will....if i work it out i will add you some photos too


----------



## pogofish (Sep 29, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Be fair - she's (almost certainly) new and given her difficulty posting this thread, I reckon the search function might be a mountain too high.


 
Did she read the faq first?  All new posters are advised to.

If not, fair game!


----------



## UKlady (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks guys.....after reading your replies-and finding my way on to some of the other posts about this im going to go and hope for the best....ive got my ticket and waver authorization and have already spent the best part of a grand...so im going to look pretty,smile and say no sir to all related questions ....i will let you know how i go on in due course....could do with a smoke now (JOKE lol)


----------



## dudzik (Oct 26, 2010)

I assume the time of your flight has gone by now..
so what happened in the end may i ask? Did u manage to get through ok?

I have a flight to the States in a couple of weeks and, since my situation is very similiar to yours, i am debating what to do 

Positive results on your part would ease my stress greatly!!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 29, 2010)

dudzik said:


> I assume the time of your flight has gone by now..
> so what happened in the end may i ask? Did u manage to get through ok?
> 
> I have a flight to the States in a couple of weeks and, since my situation is very similiar to yours, i am debating what to do
> ...


 
At the end of the day the success or otherwise of another poster means nothing. You can have an ESTA, complete all the waiver forms correctly etc, but the imigration officer you get has the say on whether or not to let you in. Its is very unlikely that yoiu will be stopped for a couple of convictions, but it is always possible and I guess you either have to take the chance or decide whether its worth taking the risk.


----------



## paolo (Oct 29, 2010)

1927 said:


> At the end of the day the success or otherwise of another poster means nothing. You can have an ESTA, complete all the waiver forms correctly etc, but the imigration officer you get has the say on whether or not to let you in. Its is very unlikely that yoiu will be stopped for a couple of convictions, but it is always possible and I guess you either have to take the chance or decide whether its worth taking the risk.


 
How do they detect the convictions?

Mind reading?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 29, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> How do they detect the convictions?
> 
> Mind reading?



They can do that you know 

Having said that, I don't know anyone who has lied and ever been stopped so the anecdotal evidence would certainly seem to suggest that they aren't very good at it.


----------



## paolo (Oct 29, 2010)

The only gotcha I can think of is - having not declared - the UK later shares records with the US for border control use. The INS would then be able to reconcile entry data to determine who hasn't been playing ball.

I'm not sure this likely to happen, but it's a thought.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 29, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> The only gotcha I can think of is - having not declared - the UK later shares records with the US for border control use. The INS would then be able to reconcile entry data to determine who hasn't been playing ball.
> 
> I'm not sure this likely to happen, but it's a thought.


 
If that was the case then surely I would have been stopped at least once on the 15 times I've been to the US in the years since my conviction and I never have been.


----------



## paolo (Oct 29, 2010)

trashpony said:


> If that was the case then surely I would have been stopped at least once on the 15 times I've been to the US in the years since my conviction and I never have been.


 
I didn't explain properly.

What I mean is that if the criminal records data is not shared now, but is shared in the future.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 29, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> How do they detect the convictions?
> 
> Mind reading?


 
I know where you are coming from, all I was trying to point out was that however small the risk of being found out, and it is miniscule imo, it will always be there. Whether anyone else gets in or not its up to each person to decide whether they are prepared to chance it. If everyone on urban with a conviction went to USA a huge majority of people would get in, but there will always be one who doesn't make it for whatever reason, success of the majority is hardly a cast iron guarantee that it will be OK everytime. Thats all.


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 1, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> How do they detect the convictions?
> 
> Mind reading?



If you've been fingerprinted after arrest it will come up on the computer when they scan your hands and retinas at customs (or at least it did for my partner, who has dual US/UK citizenship but travelled on a UK passport last time and was pulled into the naughty room at Atlanta going out and JFK coming back).


----------



## 1927 (Nov 6, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> If you've been fingerprinted after arrest *it will *come up on the computer when they scan your hands and retinas at customs (or at least it did for my partner, who has dual US/UK citizenship but travelled on a UK passport last time and was pulled into the naughty room at Atlanta going out and JFK coming back).


 
This is where I think posters are being misleading and any advice on here can only be anecdotal. The fact is that you CAN be stopped form enetering the USA with a caution and there is no way of knowing whether you will be turned back or not.

Statements like above are misleading and mischievous. I have a criminal record, was fingerprinted and have travelled to the USA many times sinc without a problem. Would I offer a guarantee that anyone with similar would also get in without a problem, no I wouldnt. Its a risk I am prepared to take every year, but its a personbal choice based on the fact that it is very unlkikley that I will get stopped.


----------



## paolo (Nov 6, 2010)

ovaltina said:


> If you've been fingerprinted after arrest it will come up on the computer when they scan your hands and retinas at customs (or at least it did for my partner, who has dual US/UK citizenship but travelled on a UK passport last time and was pulled into the naughty room at Atlanta going out and JFK coming back).


 
They fingerprint scan US passport holders on _exit_?

And he was pulled up, on exit, based on UK records?


----------



## Pissouri101 (May 11, 2015)

So five years on and I am asking the same question. I have a conviction but don't have time to go through the visa process. Am now very concerned with the fingerprint scanners and whether after such along time since the last post things have changed in regards to information sharing via biometrics between the UK and US


----------



## pogofish (May 11, 2015)

Pissouri101 said:


> So five years on and I am asking the same question. I have a conviction but don't have time to go through the visa process. Am now very concerned with the fingerprint scanners and whether after such along time since the last post things have changed in regards to information sharing via biometrics between the UK and US



Why bump this thread when there is a currently active one with all of this discussed more recently?


----------



## Pissouri101 (May 12, 2015)

Sorry Pogofish I had not seen that thread could you Please send me the link or thread name Please


----------



## pogofish (May 13, 2015)

This is the one - right at the top of the Forum.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...e-uk-to-the-usa-with-a-criminal-record.88652/


----------

